# Is it safe to heat a Kritter Keeper?



## Roachesintheivy (Mar 16, 2019)

I recently bought this heating pad for my Halloween Hisser enclosure, but I wanted to make sure if it was safe to use with the plastic on a kritter keeper. Here's the size of the pad and enclosure: 











The heating pad has a warning against using it near plastic, but I wasn't sure because I believe I've seen something like it used before with similar enclosures. Any help would be appreciated, and I can take better pictures if need be.


----------



## CJJon (Mar 16, 2019)

Soooo, the warning on the heat pad says no plastic and you want to know if it is OK to use with...plastic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 16, 2019)

I really urge you to stay away from heating mats. If you have to cold spider room or what you aiming to keep, try to warm up the room slightly instead, the absolute best option! Heat mats dry out the cage and there is a high chance that your tarsntula will be cooked!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## Roachesintheivy (Mar 16, 2019)

CJJon said:


> Soooo, the warning on the heat pad says no plastic and you want to know if it is OK to use with...plastic.


Again, I've seen small heating pads used with enclosures this size. I know it's a little stupid, but I wanted outside input on whether or not it would be safe.


----------



## Rhino1 (Mar 17, 2019)

CJJon said:


> Soooo, the warning on the heat pad says no plastic and you want to know if it is OK to use with...plastic.


LOL, so very harsh @CJJon.

I know some keepers frown on heating but if that's what you want to do, then that's what you want to do. The thing with those heat pads is some barely get warm, some get hot but most will get very hot if sandwiched between two surfaces.
Your k.keeper should have little plastic feet on it which raise it slightly, leaving a little gap, try just sliding a corner of the mat or up to a third underneath and see how everything fairs for 24-48 hours. I don't think there is ever a reason to heat the whole base, just having a small portion being warm is enough. Even so, a heat pad with a kritter keeper with all that ventilation in the top you can very easily turn it into a desert in a few hours and dessicate everything, including your bugs.
This is one of those things that is at your own risk but done right  shouldn't be a problem but done wrong you can mummify everything in the tank or even burn down your house.


----------



## Thekla (Mar 17, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> I really urge you to stay away from heating mats. If you have to cold spider room or what you aiming to keep, try to warm up the room slightly instead, the absolute best option! Heat mats dry out the cage and there is a high chance that your tarsntula will be cooked!


The advice is all very well... for tarantulas. But OP said he wanted to use it for his hisser colony. 

@Roachesintheivy Sorry, I'm not familiar with those roaches, but when it says "Don't use with plastic!", I wouldn't use it with a kritter keeper. Just to be on the safe side. 
Maybe you could get a glass sheet, attach it to one side of the KK and heat the hissers that way.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dry Desert (Mar 17, 2019)

Rhino1 said:


> LOL, so very harsh @CJJon.
> 
> I know some keepers frown on heating but if that's what you want to do, then that's what you want to do. The thing with those heat pads is some barely get warm, some get hot but most will get very hot if sandwiched between two surfaces.
> Your k.keeper should have little plastic feet on it which raise it slightly, leaving a little gap, try just sliding a corner of the mat or up to a third underneath and see how everything fairs for 24-48 hours. I don't think there is ever a reason to heat the whole base, just having a small portion being warm is enough. Even so, a heat pad with a kritter keeper with all that ventilation in the top you can very easily turn it into a desert in a few hours and dessicate everything, including your bugs.
> This is one of those things that is at your own risk but done right  shouldn't be a problem but done wrong you can mummify everything in the tank or even burn down your house.


I have seen deli containers on heat mats before. As mentioned previously K. Keepers have little feet to raise the bottom away from direct heat. If done correctly with a low wattage heat mat covering max.3/4 of the bottom, connected to a GOOD QUALITY thermostat it shouldn't be a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 18, 2019)

Roachesintheivy said:


> ............. The heating pad has a warning against using it near plastic ...........


Are you referring to the comments written on the pad itself?  It says, "Do not rest tank on cord or plastic housing."  That's a bit vague.  The heat pad has a plastic housing?

This is what Zoo Med heat pad instructions say: "NO PLASTIC cages (Only the RH-7 Mini is suitable for use on “Keeper” type plastic cages because of it’s low heat output.  Always place the heater on the back or side wall of this type of cage."  The Zoo Med RH-7 Mini is a 4 Watt heat pad, and so is your Sudotack.  I think you'd be good.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 23, 2019)

Here's a stupid idea, try reading the warnings on the label before posting.

Here's another dumb idea, contact the maker of the pad.


----------

